
Is Most Published Research Wrong? - r_singh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42QuXLucH3Q
======
r_singh
I like to call myself a science enthusiast and like to know the answers to
questions as much as my time and cognitive abilities allow me.

Being an average engineering graduate, I confess to taking published research
seriously and spending energy thinking about it, assuming it to be true (even
if counterintuitive obviously) all along.

Would be cool to read about some personal stories/experiences anyone on HN
might have seen on data dredging (p hacking) by a scientist for advancement in
their career.

